# p0wnd by Lenguamor....



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Um ... I don't know what I did to piss him off. I'm generally a quiet guy -- keep to myself around here. Don't post a whole lot. You know, keep a low profile an all.

Oh wait. This is CS. OK ... so I'm a PW; but that doesn't mean I should get bombed!!! All I can say is that Joe fukked my sh!t up big time. When I say big time ... I really mean that. Check it out:


92 La Corona Panetela (popped my vintage cherry on these)
01 Punch Black Prince (nice ... love Punch)
05 Cohiba Siglo I (didn't even make it into my cooler ... smoked it with a Cuba Libre)
98 Partagas Charlotte (one of my favorite regular production smoked)
06 Monte EL Robusto (never had one)
87 Monte Joyita (nice touch, biotch)
81 LFdC Selectos (why you have to go and send something older than half the membership?)

Oh wait ... that's not all. And now I know that this has been planned for a while. One night a long time ago, Joe and I went back and forth in a thread and then over PM about the final cigar (just wait; I'll tell you what it is in a sec). I'd had one back in September and it was probably one of my favorite vintage pedestrian Habanos -- possibly top 5, definitely top 10. I've smoked through most of a box of 07s in the last 6 months. A phenomenal cigar:

*1970s Bolivar Tubo #3* :hn

Fukk me!!! (your $0.10 is in the mail, Admiral, for copyright infringement)

Here's a pic of the whole thing:

Joe, you've really gone over the top with this bomb and I honestly don't know what to say besides "thanks." This is truly generous of you I'm still just in awe. For a post whore to be speechless, you've really done a job on him! :r

Thanks you so very much. I totally don't deserve any of this but am sooo appreciative you'd send something so fukking insane my way. Of course ... remember that I've got a long memory about this stuff. You're now on the list.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: P0wnd by Lenguamor....*

Incredible hit! :chk


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Holy Mackeral!!!*

Nice, Joe!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe seems to have been killing a lot of peeps lately. Great hit!!!


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice hit on a great BOTL!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice HIt! :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> ...Of course ... remember that I've got a long memory about this stuff. You're now on the list.


Bring it on. I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Bring it on. I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.


hmmm -- interesting. I don't usually get that response. hmmm..........


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I starting to think you belong in that top tier group with the Fox, Scott, and Vin. You guys are city wreckers all by yourselves.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> hmmm -- interesting. I don't usually get that response. hmmm..........


:r I just got called up from the minors, full of piss and vinegar!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darrel got bent over..................again!!!:r

Great job John :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :r I just got called up from the minors, full of piss and vinegar!


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> :r I just got called up from the minors, full of piss and vinegar!


:r:r

Joe, way to sock it hard to El Papi "D"arrel with one L.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit on Dokk, Joe.....or as we affectionately refer to him at times like this....Booger.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great hit! And then he mocks Dokk, almost taunting him! :r 

The wars of summer have begun.:mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Holy:BS 
Nice hit.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

John ONE HELL OF A HIT!!! :tu:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hats off to you Joe! Way to biotch slap that wet behind the ears whippersnapper! :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I am soooo glad that Joe has no reason for me to be on his radar :r

Great hit on Darrel, I think that is one of the best bombs I've ever seen. You rock and rock hard, Joe! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! Joe is out of control lately!!!:chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Bring it on. I'll bomb you so hard your whole family will smoke.


:r
I'll bomb you so hard your kids will be born dizzy. 
:r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome hit. I just want to know if the Cohiba made it out of the bag before you tried to light it.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

shilala said:


> :r
> I'll bomb you so hard your kids will be born dizzy.
> :r


THAT is some funny Chit right there! NICE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit Joe...but somehow I don't think that will shut him up!! :r He's a







:r:r


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW What a hit! Lenguamor is owning this subforum lately.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bax said:


> Awesome hit. I just want to know if the Cohiba made it out of the bag before you tried to light it.


Yes. Yes it did. Went from the bag, to my shirt pocket, to my mouth within about 15 minutes of picking up the mail. :ss It was just such a perfect flavor pairing to the rum I was planning to start drinking that I couldn't pass it up....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Yes. Yes it did. Went from the bag, to my *shit *pocket, to my mouth within about 15 minutes of picking up the mail. :ss It was just such a perfect flavor pairing to the rum I was planning to start drinking that I couldn't pass it up....


Hmmm might want to consider an edit :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Yes. Yes it did. Went from the bag, to my *shit* pocket, to my mouth within about 15 minutes of picking up the mail. :ss It was just such a perfect flavor pairing to the rum I was planning to start drinking that I couldn't pass it up....


So that's where the poo flavor comes from!! :r:r:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Volt said:


> Hmmm might want to consider an edit :r





Mr.Maduro said:


> So that's where the poo flavor comes from!! :r:r:r


@#$%^&*!!!!! :r:r:r:r:r

fukkers. :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> @#$%^&*!!!!! :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> fukkers. :tg


If you were going to store it in there, you should've grabbed the tubo!! :r:r:ru


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> If you were going to store it in there, you should've grabbed the tubo!! :r:r:ru


laff it up, funny boy. you're on my list, too....


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> laff it up, funny boy. you're on my list, too....


What list....the _$hit _list?? :BS Oh man I can run with this all day!! Thanks...I'm in such a happy mood now....can't stop laughing!!! :r:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> What list....the _$hit _list?? :BS Oh man I can run with this all day!! Thanks...I'm in such a happy mood now....can't stop laughing!!! :r:r:r:r


You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little phucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to phuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great hit bro :tu

Those 70's Boli Tubos are OUT-standing!!!! I like 'em better than a Dunhill Atados


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little phucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to phuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


Is this your pen?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice hit!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Great hit bro :tu
> 
> Those 70's Boli Tubos are OUT-standing!!!! I like 'em better than a Dunhill Atados


Me too ... and better than 70s Monte tubos ... and better than 70s Party SdC #3 ... and, etc. etc.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> If you were going to store it in there, you should've grabbed the tubo!! :r:r:ru


The great mystery is solved. I always wondered why some sticks come in either a tube or glass. It's for the Mr. Proffessor types. I'd of never thunk that one up.

Ummm, for all those who trade with me, I need neither the tube or glass types, just saying.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Simply WOW. You got knocked the F* out. :gn :mn :hn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> Simply WOW. You got knocked the F* out. :gn :mn :hn


DarreL was hit so hard there was even an earthquake in Texas.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Smoked the 87 Joyita last weekend. It was amazing. The best Joyita I've ever had -- hands down.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Smoked the 87 Joyita last weekend. It was amazing. The best Joyita I've ever had -- hands down.


Glad you enjoyed it, bro.


----------

